# New hunter Looking for info



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm a fairly new hunter (year 2) looking for info and guidelines or laws for hunting on public rivers in Ohio with a shotgun (if it's even allowed). I don't know much about hunting the banks of rivers and I really don't want to get out there and get in trouble while hunting waterfowl.

I went out yesterday on public land in southeastern Ohio and we had 3 geese fly right over our head within the first 15 minutes we were there. Didn't see anything the rest of the day. Looked for squirrel too. Didn't see a single one all day.


----------



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

ODNR hunting regulations will have most of your info. There should be everything you need to know. The Ohio Revised Code & Ohio Administrative code may have some additional information.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Basically when it comes to river regulations, the state owns the water and not the land under or around it (unless you're on a state owned wildlife area of course). So if you are on the bank, you'll need permission from the landowner to hunt. If you're in a boat, your ok without permission as long as you don't get out or anchor.


----------



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

Hey beaver, you're pretty savvy on the law; can I float a kayak on a river or creek and hunt or do I have to be anchored? I know the law says a sail boat or motor boat must have the sails furled and the engine must be stopped and all progress must cease but does this include floating the natural current with no mechanical aid?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

As long as you aren't under power, you're alright.


----------



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

good deal I might buy a kayak or canoe then


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

So if I'm floating down river on my kayak, not anchored, I have to make sure I'm outside of city limits, correct?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

That would be up to your city, but yes most cities have ordinances against discharging a firearm inside city limits.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks. I'm gonna look for additional info and/or email ODNR and ask for more info


----------

